# Ferret fursona



## Dokid (Jul 4, 2012)

Name: Doki
Age:17 (current to mine)
Sex: Female
Species: Ferret
Height: 5 Feet 5 Inches
Weight: 120-140 I dunno somewhere around there

Appearance:
Anthro: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8338231/
Feral: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8239778/
- Hair and fur: Dark coffee brown and hair tips navy blue
- Markings: navy blue markings. Band on muzzle and blue fingers/paws
- Eye color: right grey, left dark brown
- Other features: Tail sometimes has feathers tied in. 
Behavior and Personality:
Although can be shy she's just what a ferret is. She loves to greet people and certain people will mean the world to her. She loves to get out and will do almost anything. Sometime's she's just a crazy carpet shark. You never know what to expect from her but she'll try to not let you down.

Although she has a mild nervous tick she is your average person.

Skills: fishing, drawing, being a lazy couch potato, being awkward
Weaknesses: new people, acrylic paints (the paints made by demons themselves D: ), ice coffee.

Likes: ice coffee, animations, video games, eel sushi, pokemon
Dislikes: hot coffee, avacados, arrogant people, being ignored

Clothing/Personal Style: Laid back mostly. Jeans, cargo pants, tank tops. Never dresses. Usually has a bandana with her that's either purple or blue. 

Personal quote: "I'm sorry"
 Favorite song:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FrbSjCXyec
Birthdate: Jan. 29th
Star sign: Aquarius

Favorite food: eel sushi
Favorite drink: bubble tea
Favorite location: the amusement park
Favorite weather: sunny as can be
Favorite color: brown

Least liked food: guacamole 
Least liked drink: jelly drinks
Least liked location: Florida
Least liked weather: Muggy hot weather

Orientation:                          Straight


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 5, 2012)

What is a carpet shark?  For some reason, it sounds like either a problem for house owners or a really vicious stereotype of a lesbian.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 5, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> What is a carpet shark?  For some reason, it sounds like either a problem for house owners or a really vicious stereotype of a lesbian.



Apparently, a Carpet Shark is a kind of flat shark that hugs the sea floor.

It can also be used to mean a pet Ferret that bites your feet as you walk, which I think is what it means here.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 5, 2012)

Duly noted.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 5, 2012)

Shaloxeroligon said:


> What is a carpet shark?  For some reason, it sounds like either a problem for house owners or a really vicious stereotype of a lesbian.



Well people who I've known to own ferrets sometimes call them carpet sharks so I always associated it with ferrets. haha


----------



## Smelge (Jul 5, 2012)

I was bored, cleaned up that reference a little.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8349140/


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jul 5, 2012)

Because Karkat is awesome like that.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 6, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I was bored, cleaned up that reference a little.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8349140/



this..is wonderful! Thank you! 

I love the eyes the most. That and how the anatomy is much better than mine. >.> I really need to work on that.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 6, 2012)

Dokid said:


> this..is wonderful! Thank you!
> 
> I love the eyes the most. That and how the anatomy is much better than mine. >.> I really need to work on that.



I only modified what you'd done.


----------

